# Question about brushing teeth!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I brush Molly's teeth more now than ever cause she is on wet food. I have small toothbrushes but for some reason she chews on them so I am not sure if it brushes. Since she has been on the urinary S/O diet I have been wrapping gauze around my finger put the paste on it so I can feel if I am actually on her teeth or not. Is this doing as good a job is what I am wondering?? She doesn't mind it and doesn't bite my finger


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I do Rufus' teeth every morning. He is used to it so I can really get in there and brush now, the way you would with a kids mouth or a toilet. As long as I give him breaks so he can lick the lamb flavoured toothpaste he is good. Keep at it with Molly, she'll get used to it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I was just wondering if gauze was good enough??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well it will get the paste on which is better than nothing. But think of cleaning a toilet, you need to scrub as well as cover it in toilet cleanser.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What's all this about toilets and toothbrushes??? Are you saying Renee is a potty mouth? 
So far I've only used a very quick finger with some if that tropiclean gel on Poppy but I need to get a brush too, I've noticed staining on the inside of her bottom teeth (she's always slurping my coffee and red wine).
Renee what about a finger brush?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> What's all this about toilets and toothbrushes??? Are you saying Renee is a potty mouth?
> So far I've only used a very quick finger with some if that tropiclean gel on Poppy but I need to get a brush too, I've noticed staining on the inside of her bottom teeth (she's always slurping my coffee and red wine).
> Renee what about a finger brush?


Ha! I'm no potty mouth I did try a finger brush but her mouth is so small I feel like it doesn't go in far enough to the back. With a piece of gauze on my finger I can feel if I am on the actual teeth and she doesn't chew as much. Just want to make sure I'm getting her teeth She goes to the vet on Saturday AGAIN for her rabies shot I will ask him what he thinks. I'm thinking we should just move in there


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was not comparing Renees mouth to a toilet, I WAS comparing Rufus' mouth to a toilet, you should see the sorts of things he eats!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I was not comparing Renees mouth to a toilet, I WAS comparing Rufus' mouth to a toilet, you should see the sorts of things he eats!


Ditto to my two. And yet I still let them give me kisses. Lexi likes to slip me the tongue on occasion why I appreciate the tropic lean gel.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Ditto to my two. And yet I still let them give me kisses. Lexi likes to slip me the tongue on occasion why I appreciate the tropic lean gel.


I use tropiclean gel too, instant fresh breath!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I mean I use it on jasper not myself, hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> I use tropiclean gel too, instant fresh breath!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Ha!:laugh: Glad you specified it was Jasper and not you


----------

